# Gas Storage - Truck Bed



## StormChaser1

Hi all,

I'm thinking about purchasing a 14 gallon marine gas caddy for sporadic use. I'd like to have additional fuel for long trips into areas that may not have serviceable stations due to power loss (ahem, storm chaser). I'm also planning on purchasing a tonneau cover to protect the caddy and other supplies within the bed of my truck from direct sunlight, debris, sparks, etc. However, I would like to know how safe of an idea is this. What's the risk of fume/pressure/heat build up under the tonneau cover? Anyone have experience with this sort of gas transport?


----------



## NaeKid

If you have a truck, would you consider a combination fueling station with storage compartment or a combination fueling station with generator / air compressor?

You might be able to find these products locally, but, if not, there are many online sources that can ship these to you. Pictured below is a fuel-tank with storage-zone made of aluminum. Combined with a 12-volt fuel-pump, you can fill your own vehicle or an accessory (ATV, generator, boat, etc).

The picture below is taken from WhiskeyCreekMarine.com


----------



## kyfarmer

Here,s another one from northern tool, RDS Fuel Transfer Tank/Auxiliary Fuel Tank/Toolbox Combo  60 Gallon, Model# 71787 | Fuel Transfer + Storage Tanks | Northern Tool + Equipment tried to find a hidden one like a tool box but had no luck. Could have a custom one made.


----------



## NaeKid

I talked to my boss yesterday about those very tanks. We used to make hundreds of them every month. The hardest part about it was the "swooshing" with a chemical to line the inside of the tank so that it would not corrode with the fuels in it. We have got away from that portion of the business (private consumer), but, we still build massive tanks for the oilfield's ..


----------



## StormChaser1

Thanks for the responses. I didn't think about going that route before.


----------



## HozayBuck

NaeKid said:


> If you have a truck, would you consider a combination fueling station with storage compartment or a combination fueling station with generator / air compressor?
> 
> You might be able to find these products locally, but, if not, there are many online sources that can ship these to you. Pictured below is a fuel-tank with storage-zone made of aluminum. Combined with a 12-volt fuel-pump, you can fill your own vehicle or an accessory (ATV, generator, boat, etc).
> 
> The picture below is taken from WhiskeyCreekMarine.com


Very close to what I have in my truck except mine is painted white, One piece of advice, make sure your tank is vented well, mine isn't ( my fault !) and mine builds up pressure and allows some fuel to leak and with diesel it's not a biggie other then the slight mess but with gas it would not be cool!!..

Now to get mine vented proper ...


----------



## NaeKid

You might be able to use a "ventable gas-cap" on the top which will allow the pressure inside the tank to equalize with the air-pressure (or temperature) on the outside.


----------



## HozayBuck

NaeKid said:


> You might be able to use a "ventable gas-cap" on the top which will allow the pressure inside the tank to equalize with the air-pressure (or temperature) on the outside.


The one from the factory don't seem to tighten all that good making me wonder if it a"vent" cap, I should just remove the plug on the other side and put in a vent there...mostly it don't bother me and don't get anything messy but the tank it's self is covered with the crap that builds up when it does vent.. I need a honey to give me a honey do list but only as pertains to my stuff...

I think if I had it to do over I would have looked into a between the frame tank... Of course I could do it still..another 35 gal tank would give me 145 gals of fuel, and if I kept my foot out of it I can get a steady 15 MPG... 2175 miles before fuel time..even better if I run at 65 instead of 80...

Any ideas on what kind of tank would fit under the truck?

Yea I know...Google!

I found it!! over a grand!!! ouch!! gotta be a better plan..


----------



## NaeKid

HozayBuck said:


> The one from the factory don't seem to tighten all that good making me wonder if it a"vent" cap, I should just remove the plug on the other side and put in a vent there...mostly it don't bother me and don't get anything messy but the tank it's self is covered with the crap that builds up when it does vent.. I need a honey to give me a honey do list but only as pertains to my stuff...
> 
> I think if I had it to do over I would have looked into a between the frame tank... Of course I could do it still..another 35 gal tank would give me 145 gals of fuel, and if I kept my foot out of it I can get a steady 15 MPG... 2175 miles before fuel time..even better if I run at 65 instead of 80...
> 
> Any ideas on what kind of tank would fit under the truck?
> 
> Yea I know...Google!
> 
> I found it!! over a grand!!! ouch!! gotta be a better plan..


If you have a metal-working shop nearby (kind of like the one I work for), you could have a custom-tank made up and swished and then plumbed into the truck.

Another option (probably less expensive) would be a poly-tank mounted in the back between the frame-rails and then protected with a skid-plate (kind of like a rear-tank in a YJ/TJ at 20 gallon or Blazer/Suburban at 30 gallon), put in a dual-tank switch (like from a Ford), plumb it in and cut a hole in the side of your truck-box for a fill-port (could easily use a TJ-style fill).

I dunno - just ramblin' here ...


----------

